# Armadillo trapping



## Charley (Sep 18, 2005)

How do you trap an armadillo using a **** trap?


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

They make sweet helmets!


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

I have not myself trapped armadilos with **** traps but a livetrap for ***** work great and i have lent my live trap to people traping armadilos and they had sucess using them with birds as bait a 11 or 1 1/2would also work when covered and baited.


----------



## squirrel slayer (Nov 11, 2005)

howlplay said:


> They make sweet helmets!


got 2 try that


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

dukes of hazzark lol nice :beer:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

They also make good gravy, hahaha just joking.......


----------

